# Stopping Doxepin (Sinequan)



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been taking 10 mg of Doxepin (Sinequan) for almost a year. I would like to try stopping it. How bad are the withdrawal effects? Any advice from someone who has successfully stopped it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi no withdrawral effects I was on 300mgs of this at one time and when I lowered my last dose was 25mgs then off. So 10mgs is a really low dose but it does kick the IBS thing.I'm no doctor but I would maybe cut the pill in half or just go off it ask the nurse or doctor first.Cindy


----------



## Amyhead (Dec 24, 2002)

How dose Doxepin work compared with amitryptiline? I had to stop the amitryptiline because of heart side effects and insomnia. I was disappointed because the amitryptiline along with the NuLev was working so nicely. My doctor hasn't put me on another antidepressant yet -- instead he prescribed Pamine which was horrible. Now I am just on NuLev. I was thinking about asking for Doxepin because there may not be the heart side effects based on the info I found on the Internet. I would like to hear how well it worked or didn't work.Thanks,Amy


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Amy,Both drugs are TAC antidepressants. I found Doxepin to be more sedating but my shrink says Elavil is more sedating. I had no heart problems and no insomnia at all if anything they both helped me to sleep better.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Amy,Both drugs are TAC antidepressants. I found Doxepin to be more sedating but my shrink says Elavil is more sedating. I had no heart problems and no insomnia at all if anything they both helped me to sleep better. They both work the same way they are in the same class of drugs but they may have different side effects. I have taken both and if my shrink would have given me Doxpin vs Elavil I would have taken the Elavil but he said, its less prescribed these days and wouldn't give it to me but I found the Elavil helped for a while then I was sick of being groggy all the time and did away with the antidepressants altogether.I also tried NuLev and that does not do anything at all compared to the Questran have you asked your GI about Questran vs an antidepressant. In low doses the antidepressants do work but my GI said, its not really beneficial in the long run and they have created better meds for IBS D and as they do I think they rely less on the antidepressants because of the terrible side effects.On Doxpin I was very tired and disoriented but keep in mind at the time I was being treated for major depression and you would only be on a very small dose if you were given it for IBS most likely 10mgs to start.If Elavil had negative side effects and you still want to try an antidepressant shoot for the Doxpin I also heard disperamine was good as well and thats another TAC. Hope this helpsCindy


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info about the withdrawal. Hopefully I am on a low enough dose that I won't have too many bad effects from stopping it. Doxepin was somewhat helpful to me for a period of time. It is very constipating - at first this was helpful because it stopped the quivery feeling in the gut but now it is kind of annoying. I find it sedating and it definitely puts me right to sleep at night. I haven't noticed any effects on the heart. I do think it has worsened by GERD, probably because of the constipation, and I do get chest pain from that. It does cause some occasional feelings of dizziness and blurring of vision - a little bit of a disoriented feeling - but I didn't find this too bothersome.


----------



## Amyhead (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for the information Cindy and Maria. I've been so bummed because it seems everything I try, my system cannot tolerate for one reason or another. Very frustrating.Amy


----------

